# German dark rides (transportable)



## dawn408 (Aug 14, 2008)

Please post more information. I love dark rides.


----------



## xc90 (Aug 27, 2009)

Okay, I've told you already something about the ride "Fahrt zur Hölle" (translated "Drive to Hell").
Carney: Dom-Jollberg
29m x 14,5m x 14 m
Made: in 2001
Manufacturer: Arcadia (Italia)
Note: Maybe you know the manufacturer Barbisan. Barbisan went into Arcadia, but this company doesn't exist anymore. There are a few Barbisan/Arcadia Rides in America, too.

http://ride-index.de/content/images/FAHRTZURHOELLE_Dom-Jollberg2009-1.JPG
Here's a ticket:
http://pics.ride-index.de/assets/plugindata/poolf/DomJollbergFahrtzurHoehleEK.jpg

The "Fahrt zur Hölle" has two levels and you drive ca. 3 minutes over a length of 180 metres. 
Fascinating: There's a big egg at the front. It opens and a dragon-like creature comes out and sparks a fire out of its mouth.
http://www.base-net.org/Volksfest_2005/Volksfest_2005-Bilder/33.jpg

More rides will follow...


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Wonderful video! I wish we had more of this in my area! 

I was lucky in that I grew up in a small town that had it's own amusement park with a "dark ride" - the typical haunted house with the car that goes through and loud noises, black lights and scares around every corner... the park unfortunately closed down the year I graduated high school. 

I love going to fairs and amusement parks - and if they have one of these, it is the one I go to many times before leaving! 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## xc90 (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh great, I would love to have a park like this in my area, too. That had to be wonderfull...

In the "Fahrt zur Hölle"-video you can't really see the skeletons on the ceiling. They have spider webs on them and look very spooky. I like this ride very much and maybe I'm allowed to be an live acteur this year on the Oktoberfest in Munich. If so, visit me! 

Tomorrow I will post an other transportable dark ride that is very impressive, you are able to look forward to this ride. But now I will go to bed, it's 23:20 here and I'm getting tired... sorry!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Those look like great fun Thanks for sharing, xc90.


----------



## xc90 (Aug 27, 2009)

My pleasure! 
So here's the next dark ride... 
DAEMONIUM
Daemonium is the world's biggest transportable dark ride. 
It has 4 levels! You drive in rotating cars, so you can see the whole scenery very well. This ride has been renovated 3 times.
The owner of Daemonium is Mr. Martin Blume.
http://ride-index.de/content/images/DAEMONIUM2006.jpg
Here's a ticket:
http://pics.ride-index.de/assets/plugindata/poole/BlumeDaemoniumEK.jpg

The ride is
36 x 22/16 x 23 m
big...!

This hulk has 100.000 kg! Up to 2.000 persons per hour can take a ride on it.


And here's the official Website where you can find more pics 
Geisterbahn DAEMONIUM | Martin Blume Productions Germany


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

Wow, they all look very cool. Daemonium is huge!


----------



## xc90 (Aug 27, 2009)

I forgot to say that the manufacturer of Daemonium is Mack Rides. Maybe you know that company?


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

The travelling carnival dark rides I've seen in America are lame. They have 2 or 3 corpses behind dirty plexiglass and at about $3 per person I feel like I've been hoodwinked. Fortunately the Santa Cruz beach boardwalk is close by and has several dark rides, some cheesier than others, but all lots of fun.


----------



## xc90 (Aug 27, 2009)

Here's the next ride.
*Haunted Mansion*
The Haunted Mansion was made in 2005 by Gosetto (Italy) and belongs to Mr. Hinzen. This ride travels in Germany and in the Netherlands. 
http://ride-index.de/content/images/HAUNTEDMANSION2006.JPG

The gondolas are hanging and there are 2 Gondolas at each train. 
The haunted mansion needs just two transports, although it has 2 levels! 

I really like this front very much, because there is not just everything airbrushed.
Some effects are made in the US and they are quite nice. 

What do you think about this dark ride?


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

The facade for the Haunted mansions is too cool. And I have heard of mack rides before.

BTW, maybe you would be interested in this site. It has a bunch of articles about older, classic style dark rides in the U.S.
Articles: Feature Articles [DAFE]
EDIT: Most of them are permanent but the site does have a few articles on transportable rides


----------



## xc90 (Aug 27, 2009)

I know this site already, but thanks!


----------

